# Videogame Music?



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Do any of you like listening to video game ost's? I always loved ambient/good beat music and video game soundtracks are plentiful when it comes to that... My favorite in particular would have to be rpg music, jrpg to be exact... What is your absolute favorite song? Here's mine...






It's "when the moon's reaching out stars" from persona 3.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

lol, know if there's anyway to delete the others? It was an accident.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Guess not... I'll just report post for now...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

YES, i especially love the Final Fantasy and Zelda soundtracks. 
I listen to VG remixes/covers too on http://ocremix.org/ they're awesome, covers of nearly every genre imaginable.






And Nobeau Uematsu is a GOD. I literally love everything he's composed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Zelda soundtracks are amazing. Also love the music from DK country 2!

Perfect Dark is another worth mentioning.


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

Final Fantasy and Shin Megami Tensei/Persona OSTs are my favorite.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Best video game song ever made  MGS!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> YES, i especially love the Final Fantasy and Zelda soundtracks.
> I listen to VG remixes/covers too on http://ocremix.org/ they're awesome, covers of nearly every genre imaginable.
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome cover of those themes :O

I quite like this version of the battle on the bridge theme (even though I never played the game)





And this is my current ring tone ^^ 




I must get around to playing Persona 3 sometime as well, music sounds great


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Super Mario Galaxy music is amazing, BPA free. Good choice.

The Scott Pilgrim game had some awesome music by Anamanaguchi.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Already posted them somewhere else but some of my favourite pieces are


----------



## Zephton (Jun 15, 2011)

those are just a few


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No way could I limit it to just one! Here's a random four I really like:


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Oh gosh; I feel like such a geek now. But yes, I do enjoy the music from games, sometimes a little too much. At one point I even recorded all the cut scenes from Assassin's Creed II, downloaded the music and started to make a fan-made movie trailer. I never finished it though.

I have the big chest soundtrack from Zelda as my text-messege sound. And the low health as my alarm. I also have allot of other tunes saved on my phone, like the ocarina tunes and a few others.

*Zelda:*









*

Heavy Rain:*









>*

Assassin's Creed*


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Game music ranks just above keygen/crack music in awesomeness.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Silent Hill 2.If i didn't play the game and listened to the music i probably wouldn't think much of it but the music combined with the game and the amazingly told story it creates the most incredible atmosphere.











Smash Bros Brawl comes second, it has like 400 songs or something from all nintendo games.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^Theme of Laura was always my favorite. Akira Yamaoka is amazing.

Couple others:











On a side note, they're doing an HD remaster of SH2 and SH3 for Xbox 360 and PS3!!! Stoked.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Incredible game. Incredible music.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Well... I really like chiptunes.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Super Mario Rpg Forest Maze!!!???? I love that game, that right there brought me back to my childhood  thank you


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has brought up the Prince of Persia music.


----------



## Porkchop Express (Jun 23, 2011)

I generally do not like straight up soundtracks from games, but if there is an orchestral version I do enjoy listening to those. Stuff like the Orchestral Game Concerts, or the Final Fantasy orchestral series are always nice, but then again I really love classical music!


----------



## FormerNarcissist (May 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Mr.Anon (Jan 12, 2009)

This tune has always passed & gone out of my head since the game came out & I don't know why. But here:


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Still my favorite version of the classic theme.





Enjoy it's 16-bit glory. I could post the whole soundtrack to that game, but I'll stick to this one.
Also


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Silent Hill 4:In usual Silent Hill style, Eerie and relaxing.
Favorite songs: Waverer, Room of Angel,Resting Comfortably, The Last Mariachi, Silent Circus






Shadows of the Damned: Dunno about the game but the song rocks.Akira Yamoaka is the best(he made silent hill music too).


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I found the soundtrack in Nier (PS3/Xbox 360 Action-Adventure published by Square-Enix. Developed by Cavia) to be quite beautiful. I really loved Kaine's theme (Salvation). I don't know why but I tear up sometimes when I listen to that song.






I also like the "Operation Babe Hunt" track in Persona 3 (PS2/PSP). But I think it's because the track reminds me more of the silliness of that segment in the game (if you don't have Persona 3, FES or Persona 3 Portable, youtube Operation Babe Hunt now!) rather than the actual track quality. A lot of people hated the hip-hop in Persona 3 but I didn't mind it.






Persona 4 (PS2) - Heartbeat, Heartbreak. I'm going to go expose my non-manliness now.






No More Heroes (Wii) - Jeane's theme. I loved this game. One of my favorite games on the Wii.






I'm going to try tracking down one of the music tracks from Lost Odyssey's (Xbox 360) Thousand Years of Dreams segments that I liked. I wasn't too crazy about Lost Odyssey but I really enjoyed the dream segments in the game.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Best chase music EVER


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

A good recent one





And the best one ever.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I might have posted this song in another thread, but it's worth repeating.






The best industrial mad scientist theme I've ever heard in a video game, and I've heard many. If I were a mad scientist, I'd keep this song in a tape deck in my pocket, so it'd play whenever I entered the room. As is, I'm simply a mad layman, so no theme music for me.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Basically all I listen to is music from video games. I tend to listen to the same soundtrack over and over for days and then switch to another one for a while.

I don't have any special favorite songs to share in this thread like others, but I usually fall in love with the soundtracks of games I've played. Some soundtracks I like mostly for the nostalgic factor (especially from games I played when I was younger) but others really do have beautiful and amazing songs. 

The Zelda series usually has great music, and I really like a lot of songs from the first couple of Command & Conquer games. I swear my liking for electronic music was born from listening to it in video games growing up. xDD


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Morrowind I could have moved over there but I found out it wasn't real after all.





This guy did somehow manage to live in the game





Age of mythology Egyptian theme. With a hint of samba





Age of Empires II age of kings


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## elego (Jun 30, 2011)

You dont have to thank me, just dont overload their servers please.
http://vip.aersia.net/vip-source.swf


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Playing Ocarina of Time for the first time. So far, these two songs stand out the most to me:


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

You playing the 3ds version? You liking it so far?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Chrysalii said:


> Still my favorite version of the classic theme.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5biIXoKAHo

This was the third game I ever played (behind duck hunt & Mario). I love the music, it draws you in so well.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Blaster Master is a good one as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Advisory****
This thread about brought down my computer :lol.
It has an awful lot of YouTube clips.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am old school, though. 
SimCity3000 had some music. I would put it in a midi program and take out tracks, and put in new ones :lol.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't have any links or videos for the music, but a free game I play has some of the best music I've ever heard. It's called Perfect world, I play it only to listen to the music lol


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am old school, though.
> SimCity3000 had some music. I would put it in a midi program and take out tracks, and put in new ones :lol.


I used to love the original simcity music for some odd reason. Makes me want to play it again now that you mention it.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

Red Orhcestra:









Hearts of Irons 2:









Killing Floor:









Insurgency Mod:





Rome Total War:









Medal of Honor Frontline:









World in Conflict:


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Also, the soundtrack for the Dark Reign - Future of War was great.


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

The Halo series has some of the most epic music ever


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Some of the covers in Elite Beat Agents are great. The Christmas-y additions to You're the Inspiration improve the song dramatically, I think. The Jumpin' Jack Flash cover, while lacking the understated bluesy coolness of the original, is wildly catchy. The slightly up-tempo version of the Jackson 5's ABC is extremely appropriate for the heart-warming story is accompanies.


----------



## Kuro (Jul 6, 2011)

Bethy said:


> I don't have any links or videos for the music, but a free game I play has some of the best music I've ever heard. It's called Perfect world, I play it only to listen to the music lol


Wow, I remember playing Perfect World a little bit a couple of years ago! I had totally forgotten about it until now though, haha. Yeah, the music in it wasn't bad. It had a nice peaceful quality to it. The game itself wasn't too bad either, considering it was/is a free MMORPG. I just looked it up and many of the tracks from the game are uploaded to youtube, in case you wanted to know.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I like the cave story theme tune in the starting menu.
Nearly forgot but the Zelda musics really good (So is the 3d effects)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

All the music in Devil's Crush is totally rad:






I also really love the music from the intro to Demon's Souls. Basically it says "hey, check it out, this game is going to destroy you."


----------



## ShadowLand (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Best video game song ever made  MGS!


so true. absolutely love it. Im glad im not the only one.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I love the sound of that, one of the best video game songs for sure.






Such a cool sound. Love it.






That's so relaxing, I love it.

Yes, I'm biased because Mass Effect is my favorite game, but the soundtrack rocks. It's too bad they're getting someone new for the third game, I hope he doesn't screw it up.


----------



## ninevoltz (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^

Love the galaxy map music. I also liked the title screen music from the first game, it also plays when you talk to Vigil on Ilos, and it is very sad as it plays and he talks about the background of his race. Very cool scene.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Some of my favorite videogame music is from Megaman X, especially the Storm Eagle boss fight:


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

I like everything from the old school sonic trilogy.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)




----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It's amazing how the composer at Konami was able to adapt the film's score so well to the technical limitations of the 16-bit machines. When I was a kid, I would set this game on the sound test mode and draw to to the music.

This is quite possibly my favorite intro to any SNES game, rivaling even that of Super Metroid. It's very artfully done--I love how the snow gently begins to fall as the music stirs to life.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QulUFVPuavM*


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)




----------

